# Pure Power 430Watt mit Geforce 460 GTX



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Mein Wissen bei Netzteilen hinkt immer noch Jahre hinterher bzw. ist gar nicht vorhanden ( ja das hab ich bissl vernachlässigt )

Mein be quiet pure power hat 430Watt gesamt und 360Watt Leistung auf der 12Volt-Schiene kombiniert.

Allerdings hat das NT nur 1*6 Pin und die GTX 460 benötigt 2*6 Pin.

Würde ich die 460er mit dem NT betreiben können und wenn ja welchen Adapter und welches Kabel vom NT soll ich außerdem 6 Pin nutzen ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juli 2010)

Es könnte durchaus funktionieren, empfehlen kann ich diesen Betrieb und die Verwendung von Adaptern aber nicht.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

mit einem Dual Core bzw kleinem Quad  könnte das schon klappen, solange du kein Mega OC vor hast.

Das NT könnte dabei aber etwas laut werden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Könnte was werden, aber ist nicht so der Hit, wie der Herr Payne schon erwähnt hat.
Wenn du den Adapter für den zweiten PCIe Stromanschluss basteln willst, dann nimmst du eine Leitung mit Pata Stromsteckern, auf der keine Geräte hängen.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Das Sys hat einen Q8300 ( siehe Sig ), OC ist impossible auf dem Motherboard OEM ^^

Wenn ich mal zocke dann können das gut mal 5-6 Stunden 3D Game sein.


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

schlimmstenfalls schaltet sich das NT aus, aber ich glaube nicht das das passieren sollte!

wenn du also ein neustart ohne Bluescreen, fehlermeldung & Co bekommst deutet das darauf hin, aber wie gesagt sollte klappen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Jop, denke ich auch, wenn das System dauernd neu startet, dann wirds am NT liegen, aber es wird schon stärker belastet.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

> Wenn du den Adapter für den zweiten PCIe Stromanschluss basteln willst, dann nimmst du eine Leitung mit Pata Stromsteckern, auf der keine Geräte hängen.


Gibts da nicht fertige Adapter zum kaufen?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Wieso fertigen Adapter?
Der Adapter ist bei der Grafikkarte bei, an dem müssen zwei Pata Stromstecker angeschlossen werden.
Diese holst du dir von einer Strippe, auf der keine Geräte dranhängen.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Nö da war nix dabei oder ich habs irgendwo hin getan wo ichs nicht finde.

Wäre das sowas? Zubehör, Stromadapter 2x 5,25" auf 6pin PCIe | ARLT Computer


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Jop, so ein Ding, sollte bei jeder GraKa dabei sein, wenn man sie kauft.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Hm ich werd nochmal suchen. Vl. liegts irgendwo ganz tief in der Kiste mit den Moddingsachen für den FlamingFlowerTower ( grins modde an PCs rum aber null Plan von NTs *schäm*  )

Dann schonmal merci für die Tipps. Werde mal schaun ob ich die 460er dann wirklich hole.


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

Ja genau sowas kann man nutzten...hat ich schon selber auch im einsatz 
und mußte es mal bei einer GTS250 verbauen weil das NT ebenso leider nur 1 x pcie hatte.

dieser adapter im Anhang war bei meiner alten 9600gt dabei


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Jetzt muss mich nur noch jemand davon abhalten die 460 wirklich zu kaufen und die 5770 in den Marktplatz zu stellen.

430W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power

EDIT: Hab den Adapter gefunden^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, was versprichst du dir davon?
5 Frames mehr?


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Es geht eher um 15-20 mehr 
Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH im Test - Einleitung (1/15) - TweakPC

Und mit einem Verkauf der Hawk löhnt sich das schon, aber danke für den Versuch mich aufzuhalten. Ich weiß das zu schätzen^^


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

hmm die 460 ist kommt schon nicht schlecht rüber ^^
da werd ich als relativ frischer 5770 besitzter doch fast ein wenig neidisch
das ich nicht doch noch paar wochen/Monate still halten konnte 
Hab nach 7 jahren die NV abteilung rüber zu ATI gewechselt.
Ansich bis jetzt nicht bereut...ja wenn doch nur nicht die 460 rausgekommen wäre^^
vorallem in teslation macht die karte ja einen mehr als geilen eindruck was die performance angeht.
Dafür ist die 5770 doch arg überlastet. Macht sich halt gerade in metro2033 übelst bemerkbar


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (15. Juli 2010)

Ich schmeiß mal ne Frage in den Raum. Hat schon mal jemand gemessen ob bei ner Graka mit 2x 6 pin Anschlüssen, auf beiden parallel die gleiche Menge Strom fliest, oder ob einer viel stärker beansprucht wird als der andere? 
Wäre interessant damit man falls es so ist, den Adapter auf den nicht so beanspruchten dran macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Für DX11 ist die 5770 wirklich nicht gemacht.
Aber ist ja auch egal, mehr DX11 Games als jetzt wirds eh nicht geben, aber spielt das keine Rolle.


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

@ drschmerz
eigentlich darf ich das gar nicht erzählen weil mir hier gleich paar wieder nen kopf abreisen...
Aber die gts250 lief auch super stabil (Furmark stabil) mit nur einem stecker dran^^
hab darauf hin zotac angeschrieben, die meinten 
wenn die kiste nicht abschmiert tuts ansich auch nur ein stecker...aber klar wären 2 doch besser.
Naja fürs gute gewissen, weil ich die kiste nicht für mich zusammengebaut hab, hab ich dann doch den 2 über den adapter angeschlossen ^^
Daraus schließe ich, das die 2 pci-e Stecker auf der Karte selber wohl parallel geschlossen sind
und es somit zu keinen unterschied kommen sollte. Ist aber eher eine Vermutung, gemessen habe ich es natürlich nicht. 

@ quanti
jo da haste recht, für DX11 ist die 5770 wirklich ein bischen schwach auf der brust...
aber noch kriegt sie alles recht flüssig auf den 24"er


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Die GTS 250 ist auch an der Grenze und liegt bei 150-160 Watt TDP.
Daher reicht theoretisch auch ein 6 Pin Stecker, denn dann hat die GraKa ja 150 Watt und Furmark war eben an der Grenze.
Wichtig ist nur, wenn die Karte mit einem 6er nicht startet oder rummeckert, dann gehts halt nicht, aber auch wenn du an der GTS 250 zwei Stecker ranmachst, bedeutet das nicht, dass sie nun mehr Strom verbraucht.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (15. Juli 2010)

Aber wenn ne Graka z.B 180 watt zieht, fließt dann auf dem einem PCI-e Stecker 150 und auf dem zweiten nur 30 Watt?.....oder gehts 50/50 auf?


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

ne auf das wollt ich auch nicht hinaus...
aber ich denk trotzdem das die 2 stecker auf dem pcb einfach paralel verlötet sind oder?

jetzt teilt sich halt der Strom auf zwei kabel auf, mit nur einem stecker muß alles über ein kabel fließen und wird somit auch wärmer...ich geh jetzt mal nicht von brandgefahr aus aber wie gesagt, 
hab mich mit 2 stecker doch besser gefühlt.erst recht wenn die kiste nicht bei mir steht

EDIT:
Also ich denk aus elektrischer sicht kann es sich doch fast nur au 50/50 verteilen...theoretisch nimmt der strom ja immer den geringsten weg des widerstands.
Also bei unterschiedlicher kabellängen müßte bedingt durch die unterschiedlichen kabelwiderstand zu einem minimalen untschied kommen ...

wie gesagt, ist eine vermutung beruhend auf mein wissen über strom XD gemessen hab ich es nicht und wissen wie das layout auf ner Grafikkarte ist schon drei mal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Aber wenn ne Graka z.B 180 watt zieht, fließt dann auf dem einem PCI-e Stecker 150 und auf dem zweiten nur 30 Watt?.....oder gehts 50/50 auf?


 
Der 6 Pin Stromstecker kann auch nur 75 Watt ziehen, wie der Slot selbst. Der 8 Pin kann 150 Watt bereitstellen.

Slot = 75 Watt
Slot plus 1 6pin Stromstecker = 150 Watt
Slot plus 2x 6pin Stromstecker = 225 Watt
Slot plus 1x 6 und 1x 8pin = 300 Watt
Slot plus 2x 8pin Stecker =  375 Watt 
Slot plus 2x 6 und 2x 8pin Stromstecker =  Zimmerbrand


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

ja und teilt sich der strom zwischen slot erster stecker und zweiter stecker symetrisch auf oder nicht?^^ Ich behaupte ja weil alles paralel zusammengeführt wird auf der karte


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (15. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 6 Pin Stromstecker kann auch nur 75 Watt ziehen, wie der Slot selbst. Der 8 Pin kann 150 Watt bereitstellen.


Ja ich weiß das der Slot 75 Watt hergibt. Hatte mal ne 9500 GT
Diente eher der verdeutlichung. 
Mal ne konkretere (alter krass) Fragestellung: Wenn man ein Netzteil hat mit nur einem 6 pin PCI-e Stecker, kann man bedenkenlos so nen Adapter verwenden?


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Ähm...darum gings hier im Thread


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (15. Juli 2010)

Sorry, habs so verstanden das deine primäre Frage war obs Netzteil langt


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Das und ob ich das dann mit einem Adapter benutzen kann. Weiß aber nicht ob ich froh sein soll das es geht, da ich so wieder (unnötig?) Kohle ausgebe^^


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

@drschmerz
also wie auch immer das jetzt letentlich ist mit der Stromaufteilung...
man kann so einen adapter bedenkenlos nehmen. 
hatte ihn selber 2 jahre im einsatz und wie gesagt auch schon bei 
ner gts250 im einsatz

Ps @ fuddles
dein case mod sieht wirklich hammer aus, habs gestern mal überflogen 
Das mit deiner Freundin und "der ist doch schon leise" kann ich aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen XD
Silent tuning ist halt ne sache für sich und wird von vielen mit einem kopfschüteln abgetan^^aber egal 
die kiste ist erst "leise" wenn man selber sagt sie ist nun leise und nervt nicht mehr^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ähm...darum gings hier im Thread


 
Dann machs doch, wirst ja sehen, obs geht.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

@roheed
Danke für die Blumen 

Ja hätte ich Haare hätte ich mir die ausgerissen als sie nicht bemerkt hat das der PC leiser ist weil ich ihn getuned habe *seufz*

@quanti
ey du solltest mich abhalten


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> @quanti
> ey du solltest mich abhalten


 
Mein Tipp, kauf dir statt der GTX 460 ein supergeiles Netzteil.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

lol und dem schau ich dann beim Stromverbraten ( sparen zu ) ....

Is ja wie kauf dir statt einem Fernseher eine Waschmaschine. Haben musst du sie eh und kannst der Trommel beim drehen zu gucken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

EIn neues Netzteil ist effiziener als dein altes. So kannst du Stromkosten sparen und darüber deine neue Grafikkarte finanzieren.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

In wie vielen Jahren?


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2010)

hängt davon ab wieviel stunden dein PC läuft.

aber ich würde die HD5770 behalten, ein jahr wird die es noch machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Sie wird bis zur 6000er Serie druchhalten und dann holst du dir die 6770, die plättet die GTX 460 weg und hat mehr Leistung für DX11.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

hehe du willst vom kauf abgehalten werden?^^

wieso willst überhaupt von der 5770 weg?
Ich find die hat doch noch recht viel power, für alle aktuellen games...
oder ist es nur dieser "haben will" effeckt von der 460?^^


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> oder ist es nur dieser "haben will" effeckt von der 460?^^



Öhm...hm ja äh erwischt 

Nein, wirklich ich plane den Kauf von einem 24" mit FullHD, aber Grakas wie GTX 470 oder 5850 passen nicht in mein Gehäuse, zumal ich nicht bereit bin über 200€ für eine Grafikkarte zu bezahlen, eine GTX würde mich mit Verkauf der alten nur 50€-60€ Aufpreis kosten.

Bis zu 6000er Serie durchhalten, das schaffe ich vl. trotzdem  Hatte ja nun auch jahrelang nur 1280er Auflösung max.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Dann verzichte bei der 5770 auf AA/AF und DX11, dann reicht die auch für Full HD.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

> Nein, wirklich ich plane den Kauf von einem 24" mit FullHD



Wenns dir nur darum geht kann ich dich beruhigen...
hab selber ne 5770 und nen samsung 24", es gibt fast keine spiele die meine karte
mit dem fullhd in die knie zwingen...bei vielen games kann ich locker auf 8AA gehen.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

Metro 2033? GTA 4 mit AA erzwingen? Battlefield BC ? Crysis 1 und 2 ? Anno 1404 ?
Bathman Asylum ? Dark Void ? Physix ? 
Da glaube ich eher nicht, ja ja die nVidia Spezial Games, aber genau die habe ich mir bis jetzt verkniffen ( außer Crysis 1 ( nur in 1280er ) und GTA aber ohne AA  ).

Und mit FullHD mit der 5770 sind sehr viele Spiele langsam. Nen Forenkumpel hat den exakt selben Rechner wie ich allerdings nen besseren Bildschirm, dann und wann hat er schon Probs bei 1600er Auflösung.

Außerdem zocke ich fast nur Shooter, da brauche ich die Power bei FullHD.

Ach ja das ist wohl noch ein Grund mich zurückzuhalten: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,764416/Radeon-HD-6000-Reihe-noch-im-4-Quartal/Grafikkarte/News/


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

Metro ohne teslation >30fps
gta4 max ausbau >20 fps
BFBC 2 alles auf max weit über 30fps
Crysis 1 mit 2AA über 20fps
anno 1400 auch gut spielbar

Bathman Asylum ? Dark Void ? Physix ? Keine ahnung hab ich nicht.
was zockst für shoter? tom clancy kein prob, bfbc langweilt sie sich, COD MW2 über 60 fps...
und grad so weiter ...was will ich mehr?  
wie gessagt metro 2033, kein thema da ist feierabend auf max...
aber wenn ich seh wie selbst die 5870 in die knie geht mit tesslation lach ich doch drüber

update, ok ich will jetzt nicht verschweigen das sie natürlich bei dem einen oder andern game 
immer mal wieder gerne in die knie geht bei manchen szenen...woran das liegt weiß ich nicht. 
Grad metro läuft alles super, zack paar szenen mit zuviel licheinfall von der sonne und sie geht auf nicht
erklärbare 8fps runter wenn man reinschaut...oder bei NFS shift, alles bestens mit 50FPS
aber nein auf paar strecken auf der zielgeraden gehts auf nervige 15fps runter...
kein plan warum, sehr ärgerlich aber wie sich da andere karten schlagen weiß ich nicht.
Hatte das gefühl das es mit meinen ganzen NV karten nicht so kraß war...
the way it's mean to play labelgames eh ich meinte natürlich mafiageld^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Außerdem zocke ich fast nur Shooter, da brauche ich die Power bei FullHD.


 
Du kannst auf einem Full HD Fernseher auch mit 1680x1050 Pixel spielen, nur mal so nebenbei gesagt. 
Optisch macht es keinen Unterschied (hatte es mal ausprobiert).


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

ich find schon das es ein wenig unschärfer wird (Am Monitor)...
am fullhd fernseher sieht sogar noch kleines HD super aus bei den meisten games^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> ich find schon das es ein wenig unschärfer wird (Am Monitor)...


 
Kommt darauf an, wie gut ein Monitor interpolieren kann, meiner kann das sehr gut.
Hatte es mal einen Kumpel gezeigt und er war nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, welchen Part des Games ich mit 1920 oder 1680 gespielt hab.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

warst du der jenige der nen LG hat?
Mein samsung haut mich in diesem punkt nicht so vom hocker was interpol angeht


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Samsung, welchen hast du denn?


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

Och bin mit meinem Samsung 32" LE32B81 auf HD Ready bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden, aber will mehr 
Und die Unterschiede von 1600er auf 1900er finde ich sehr stark.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Ich rede von interpolieren. Du hast doch einen 1680 Pixel Monitor.
Spiel also mal mit einer kleiner eingestellten Auflösung und sag, ob du einen Unterschied merkst, also 1440 Pixel oder was darunter ist.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

wer ich? ich hab nur hd ready. 1280er 19" und 1366er 32".


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, du, du kannst doch die Auflösung verringern, mach das mal.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

> Ich hab auch ein Samsung, welchen hast du denn?



Ich hab seit knapp nen jahr den 2443BW von Samsung 
und noch nen Tevion 32" zum fernsehen...auch mit 1366 pixel.
kann da drauf auch zocken, machs aber lieber auf dem 24 wegen der höheren auflösung...sieht einfach besser aus. nen kumpel hat nen 42" samsung TV mit fullhd rumfahren bei sich. 
DAS ist richtig saugeil drauf zu zocken ^^ Fifa oder PES zb mit Xbox controller.
wär braucht da noch ne playsi oder xbox? XD


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, du, du kannst doch die Auflösung verringern, mach das mal.



Du meinst von 1280 auf 1024 zB.? Das merkt man deutlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Komisch, dann kauf dir mal einen besseren Monitor. 

Oder änderst du etwas die Monitorauflösung?


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

ich glaub ihr redet ein bishen aneinander vorbei^^
quanti geht davon aus das du ne native auflösung von 1600 oder 1900 hast und die
sollst dann runterdrehen, bzw. wenn du dann den full hd monitor hast.

Bei dem 19" bzw 32" hast ja schon kleine auflösungen da brauchst nix mehr runterdehen.
Und wenn das die 5770 schon nicht packt stimmt echt irgendwas nicht mit deiner kiste^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr redet ein bishen aneinander vorbei^^
> quanti geht davon aus das du ne native auflösung von 1600 oder 1900 hast und die
> sollst dann runterdrehen, bzw. wenn du dann den full hd monitor hast.


 
Nein, die native Auflösung des Monitor bleibt unverändert. Es wird nur die Auflösung im Game geändert, also statt 1920 eben 1680 eingestellt. Nun muss der Monitor das Game auf 1920 hochpolieren und wenn er gut ist, sieht das auch gut aus, zumindest bei meinem erkennt man keinen Unterschied. Erst wenn ich auf 1440 oder weniger gehe, wird es matschiger.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Bildqualität bei Nvidia besser ist als bei ATI.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

jo das hab ich auch gemeint  
hab keinen unterschied zwischen NV und ATI in diesem zusammenhang 
vestellen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Und genau das soll er mal ausprobieren, dann weiß er, woran er ist.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

aber er hat doch noch gar keinen full hd monitor oder hab ich was verpasst?^^
beim 19" brauchst auch nichts runterdrehen


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

Das hab ich schon verstanden. Monitor(re) auf Nativ laufen lassen und in Game runter drehen. Aber da sehe ich einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Flatron L1953T und Samsung LE32B81


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Naja, 19 Zoll Monitor kannst du auch knicken, vorallem, wenn er noch älter ist und beim Fernseher sieht das immer beschissen aus, denn die interpolieren gar nichts.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

isch bei mir auch so, 24" mit nativen 1920x1200 pixel 
aber das game auf 1680 sieht man schon leichte abstriche.
wenn ich noch weiter runtergeh wirds immer matschiger.

wenn du dieses spiel allerdings mit nem fernseher betreiben willst 
sieht die welt anderst aus. mit nem bestimmten abstand siehst echt null unterschied.
ich red vom 42" samsung @ 8800gts

edit:


> beim Fernseher sieht das immer beschissen aus, denn die interpolieren  gar nichts.


zwei leute drei meinungen^^ ich bleib dabei, bei dem samsung vom kollegen, model leider nicht bekannt
siehst keinen unterschied zwischen nativer und leicht veringerter ausgangssignale


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Ein Fernseher ist grobrastiger als ein Monitor.
Entweder fällt es deswegen nicht auf oder dir fällt es nicht auf. Aber guck dir mal auf einen Full HD Fernseher ein PAL Signal an und dann sag mir mal, ob du das gut findest.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

Pal signal ist doch fast nicht mal 640x480 oder so ähnlich^^
Man sitzt beim fernseher halt weiter weg, darum fällts wohl nicht so auf.

Oder hockst du bei nem 42" auch bis auf einen meter davor?



> unterschied zwischen nativer und leicht veringerter ausgangssignale


betonung liegt auf LEICHT also 1600 oder sogar 1200 zb


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze 4 Meter vorm Fernseher weg. 
Deswegen brauche ich auch einen größeren, 52 Zoll ist mir zu klein.


----------



## narutogt (17. Juli 2010)

Ich will euch ja nicht unterbrechen, aber vllt kann mir ja einer von  euch ne Information geben, da ich gerade gedanklich nicht wirklich  weiter komme.

fuddles NT hat auf jeder Schiene 18A, gesamt 30A auf der 12V1 und 12V2.

Die GTX 460 GLH will "aber" 24A sehen. Betrifft das jetzt die Stromstärke einer Schiene oder die kombinierte beider?

Mein Enermax Liberty ELT500 AWT bringt nämlich 22A pro Leitung und 32A combined.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig "hoffe" ist der kombinierte Wert der, den ich zu betrachten habe, oder?

Btw... ich will FullHD FPS, was mit meiner momentanen 8600GTS stellenweise eng wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Wo will denn eine GTX 460 24 Ampere haben?
Das wären 280 Watt, wozu?
Die Grafikkarte kann maximal 225 Watt aufnehmen und nimmt unter Volllast rund 180 Watt auf, mehr nicht.


----------



## narutogt (17. Juli 2010)

bei EVGA: GTX 460 SC
Requirements
                                            Minimum of a 450 Watt power supply.
(Minimum  recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of* 24 Amps*.)
EVGA | Products

bei Palit: GTX 460 SP
_This graphics card requires:_
_..._
_2.        __ Two 6-pin PCI  Express supplementary power connectors._
_Minimum 450W or  greater system power supply (with a minimum 12V current rating of *24A*)._
Palit- GTX 460 Sonic Platinum (1024MB GDDR5)

und so weiter...


----------



## roheed (17. Juli 2010)

omg, bald brauchst ein elektrostudium wenn man sich trauen will
eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen XD Müßt jetzt auch erst mal schaun was mein seasonic
auf der 12V Leitung bringt.

Aber ich denke so eng darf man das ganze nicht sehen. Die 24A wird sie nicht mal
im Künstlichen Furmark test benötigen.
Zu deiner frage direkt....keine Ahnung was man betrachten muß


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Dei 450 Watt beziehen sich auf billig Netzteile wie Combat Power, machen Hersteller immer und die haben meist nur eine 12 Volt Leitung, bzw eine kombinierte 12 Volt Leitung.
Es bedeutet nichts anders als das Netzteil 288 Watt bereitstellen sollte, damit das System mit einer solchen Karte läuft.
Da aber gute Netzteile immer mehr auf der 12er Leitung bringen, spielt der Spruch keine Rolle.


----------



## narutogt (17. Juli 2010)

Daumen hoch! Danke erstmal

Aber nochmal schnell zum Verständnis... Ist der Bezug der Stromstärke (24A required) jetzt auf die Einzelleistungen der Leitungen (12V1, 12V2...) zu verstehen oder auf die Gesamtstärke der 12V Leitung?

Wie hier im Thread schon mal erwähnt, teile ich eine Eigenschaft. Mit Netzteilen habe ich mir nur Beschäftigt, wenn es nötig war. Ergo wenig^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Die 24  Ampere braucht das System, damit es mit der Grafikkarte laufen kann. Das sind halt 288 Watt, die braucht es, damit das System voll rennen kann (gilt eben für billig Netzteile).


----------

